# 65 radiator core support mounting



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I am building a 65 GTO and need to know if anyone can tell me how the core support mounts to the frame. I have the repro mounting kit, but don't know which parts go between the frame and the core support and which parts go underneath the frame horns. Does anyone know where I might find a drawing of this area?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

STEVE, try page 83 of the PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE-1964-1970. It shows shims, insulator, & rudder sleeve. I see Ames has the Core Support mounting kits for 19 bucks is that what you have? Only the bolt with maybe a washer will be on the under side of the frame horn. Les


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of the pieces as they came off my 67. There were 2 washers under the bushing on the right side. They were there from the factory as indicated by the retaining clip. Experience had probably shown the line workers that the right side needed an extra washer as a shim for the fenders to line up. Anyway, as FNG said, the bolt with washer comes from underneath and then a washer goes on the frame. Next the bushing with the sleeve and then the core support on that. Then the open bushing and another washer and nut.


----------



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

*That helps*



FNG69 said:


> STEVE, try page 83 of the PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE-1964-1970. It shows shims, insulator, & rudder sleeve. I see Ames has the Core Support mounting kits for 19 bucks is that what you have? Only the bolt with maybe a washer will be on the under side of the frame horn. Les


Thank you for the help. I do have the kit like the one Ames sells. I had taken the car apart so many years ago, I forgot how the insulators were arranged.
Steve


----------



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

*great pictures*



Too Many Projects said:


> Here's a pic of the pieces as they came off my 67. There were 2 washers under the bushing on the right side. They were there from the factory as indicated by the retaining clip. Experience had probably shown the line workers that the right side needed an extra washer as a shim for the fenders to line up. Anyway, as FNG said, the bolt with washer comes from underneath and then a washer goes on the frame. Next the bushing with the sleeve and then the core support on that. Then the open bushing and another washer and nut.


Thank you for the great set of pictures. This will help greatly in trying to get the core support back on my 65. Your help is greatly appreciated.
Steve


----------



## Aika1 (May 31, 2018)

trimfixer said:


> *great pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys happen to have photos of this still? I'd love to see them.


----------

